
Reorientalism: White Passports Became Worthless - drunkpotato
https://medium.com/@indica/reorientalism-how-white-passports-became-worthless-b8b509728379
======
peapicker
“The failed states of the west will be left behind.“

Best laugh I’ve had in a long time, thanks.

